# 93526 for Medicare



## pducharme (Jun 4, 2009)

Is anyone else having difficulty getting paid for 93526-26 for Medicare?  It does not seem to relate to medical necessity/DX codes.  What am I missing?  
Thanks!


----------



## deeva456 (Jun 4, 2009)

Medicare issued a new LCD for heart caths and interventional procedures (Stent, angioplasty)  For the heart cath check out LCD L28244, depending on your carrier it may be a different LCD number. 

Good luck!
Dolores


----------

